# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  a ka shance per ta marre vizen???

## nihilist

pershendetje te gjithve!!!

desha tju bej nje pyetje duke patur parasysh eksperiencat qe mund te keni patur ne lidhje me marrjen e vizave.

Nje mikesha ime eshte 19 vjece dhe ka aplikuar per vize ne ambasaden gjermane ne tirane. AJo do te shkoj si vizitore tek tezja e saj ne gjermani per nje muaj. Por i ka humbur shpresat (edhe pse i ka pergatitur te gjithe dokumentet) sepse i thone se nuk do ja japin pasi eshte ende e re. 
A mendoni se ka ndonje shanc qe ajo ta marre vizen??? 
...po gjate inetervistes, cfare pyteje zakonisht te ben konsulli???
per ju qe keni aplikuar per vize dhe keni njefare eksperience, a ka ndonje klecke apo marifet qe duhet te perdori shoqja ime gjate intervistes qe mund ta ndihmoje per nje rezulat sa me pozitiv???

Shpresoj shume te me ndihmoni me pergjigjet tuaja ne lidhje me kete ceshtje!

ju faleminderit!!

respekte

----------


## drague

19 vjec!!!!!!!!!!! 
nuk du me ta bo ters ,po shume pak shanse ka.
une e kam ble vizen para disa muajsh.

----------


## prenceedi

> per ju qe keni aplikuar per vize dhe keni njefare eksperience, a ka ndonje klecke apo marifet qe duhet te perdori shoqja ime gjate intervistes qe mund ta ndihmoje per nje rezulat sa me pozitiv???
> 
> Shpresoj shume te me ndihmoni me pergjigjet tuaja ne lidhje me kete ceshtje!
> 
> ju faleminderit!!
> 
> respekte


sekreti vizes jane paret...ke para ta blesh??????

----------


## Adaes

Me fal po ca lidhje ka mosha? Ajo seshte under 18 qe te mos e lejojne... Dmth ka arritur mosh maxhorene dhe ska nevoje ta kape maja me bane per dore... 
Nejse ishalla ia japin se ate hall kam dhe un per momentin, po me duhet te marr vize nga nje shtet tjeter, jo nga ai shqiptari, per te shku diku per pushime...

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Po si i paska humbur shpresat ajo dhe paska intervistë me konsullin?

Motra ime ka që në shtator që po orovatet dyerve të kësaj ambasade, ajo ka aplikuar ama për vizë studenti. Janë ato sportelistet shushka e sharabajga. Sa te vij këtej, se di unë si e zgjidh çështjen pastaj.

Sa për intervistën s'di ç'të të them. Unë vete s'kisha  :ngerdheshje: 
Suksese mikes tënde dhe fat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Me fal po ca lidhje ka mosha? Ajo seshte under 18 qe te mos e lejojne... Dmth ka arritur mosh maxhorene dhe ska nevoje ta kape maja me bane per dore... 
> Nejse ishalla ia japin se ate hall kam dhe un per momentin, po me duhet te marr vize nga nje shtet tjeter, jo nga ai shqiptari, per te shku diku per pushime...


holloje pak trunin moj shkodrane.

me zor po ja japin plakave kto gjermont.

19 vjec shkon ne gjermani te fejohet!!nuk jane budallenj ato masanej gjermont kane nji shpreje..."Geld stinkt nicht"

parja nuk man ere te keqe.

urime goces.do zoti ka fat :shkelje syri:

----------


## mendimi

se besoj qe ja japin vizen, bile as interviste sbesoj qe i bejne.

Per te aplikuar per vize duhet njefar arsye. Eshte krejt e panevojshme te shkohet te tezja per vizite dhe kjo nuk paraqet asnje arsye per dhenjen e vizes.

Per vizite te vetmit qe lejohen jane prinderit e moshuar psh mbi 50 vjet qe shkojn e vizitojne djalin, vajzen e tyre.

Tjera arsye per dhenje vize jane ato te biznesit duhet pasur nje firm ose te dergohesh nga nje firm e madhe qe ka edhe para ne banke e gjera tjera.

Sikur te ishte aq kollaj, gjith familjen time ketu i kisha sjelle.

----------


## martini1984

> pershendetje te gjithve!!!
> 
> desha tju bej nje pyetje duke patur parasysh eksperiencat qe mund te keni patur ne lidhje me marrjen e vizave.
> 
> Nje mikesha ime eshte 19 vjece dhe ka aplikuar per vize ne ambasaden gjermane ne tirane. AJo do te shkoj si vizitore tek tezja e saj ne gjermani per nje muaj. Por i ka humbur shpresat (edhe pse i ka pergatitur te gjithe dokumentet) sepse i thone se nuk do ja japin pasi eshte ende e re. 
> A mendoni se ka ndonje shanc qe ajo ta marre vizen??? 
> ...po gjate inetervistes, cfare pyteje zakonisht te ben konsulli???
> per ju qe keni aplikuar per vize dhe keni njefare eksperience, a ka ndonje klecke apo marifet qe duhet te perdori shoqja ime gjate intervistes qe mund ta ndihmoje per nje rezulat sa me pozitiv???
> 
> ...


Pa ja bere garancine tezja s'ka shance(n.q-se se kuptova gabim)Sa per intervistat nuk e di.Klecke apo marifet ta tha Drague: leku s'bie ere dhe te gjthe e hane.
Por e ka mire Angelina,e kane fajin ato shurrat(sorry) e ambasades,qe duan lek qyl dhe te grine.
Nga eksperienza e njerezeve te mi.
Se ketu e rregullon vete,ne baze te ligjit per vizitoret.
Nje gje ta kesh te qarte: varet kush e ben garancine(sepse keshtu duhet te jete).
S'ploteson kushtet(jeton me socialamt)se merr kurr vizen,se dolem nga tema.
S'te ndihmoj dot,sorry.

----------


## nihilist

> Pa ja bere garancine tezja s'ka shance(n.q-se se kuptova gabim)Sa per intervistat nuk e di.Klecke apo marifet ta tha Drague: leku s'bie ere dhe te gjthe e hane.
> Por e ka mire Angelina,e kane fajin ato shurrat(sorry) e ambasades,qe duan lek qyl dhe te grine.
> Nga eksperienza e njerezeve te mi.
> Se ketu e rregullon vete,ne baze te ligjit per vizitoret.
> Nje gje ta kesh te qarte: varet kush e ben garancine(sepse keshtu duhet te jete).
> S'ploteson kushtet(jeton me socialamt)se merr kurr vizen,se dolem nga tema.
> S'te ndihmoj dot,sorry.



persa i perket garancise ajo tashme e ka marre....

tezja e vete eshte pedagoge kimie ne nje universitet ne gjermani (sja di emrin universitetit), po ashru dhe burri vet punon atje por punon edhe ketu ne shqiperi si pedagog...
dmth keshtu i ka ne gjendje shume te mire...

a eshte nje plus kjo per vizen???

----------


## martini1984

> persa i perket garancise ajo tashme e ka marre....
> 
> tezja e vete eshte pedagoge kimie ne nje universitet ne gjermani (sja di emrin universitetit), po ashru dhe burri vet punon atje por punon edhe ketu ne shqiperi si pedagog...
> dmth keshtu i ka ne gjendje shume te mire...
> 
> a eshte nje plus kjo per vizen???


Absolutisht,aq sa di une...

----------


## nihilist

edhe nje pyetje kisha un....

a eshte e vertet qe gjermani ta jep vizen ne moment????? (dmth sapo e mbaron intervisten)

nqs po, si i bejne ata verifikimin e te dhenave qe thot e intervistuara????

po aparenca e personit a ka rendesi????

----------


## Adaes

> holloje pak trunin moj shkodrane.
> 
> me zor po ja japin plakave kto gjermont.
> 
> 19 vjec shkon ne gjermani te fejohet!!nuk jane budallenj ato masanej gjermont kane nji shpreje..."Geld stinkt nicht"
> 
> parja nuk man ere te keqe.
> 
> urime goces.do zoti ka fat


Epo ca faji ka njera qe do vize per te shku nje muj turiste e te mos ja japin vizen vetem se ka moshen e fejeses??? Ajo duhet te jape vertetime qe te vertetojne qe se ka te nevojshme te rrije gjithmone andej, ose per nje periudh te gjate, po po shkon per qejf, sepse ka shkollen gjendjen ekonomike te mire ktej, ka familjen ktej, fundja fundja nqs e do vizen me kaq ngulm, tfejohet nShqiperi deri sa te marri vizen, e te shkoje ne ambasade te thote "Ja ku e kam te fejumin, mos kini frike se nuk fejohem andej"... Po qe puna ashtu pastaj, kot po bejne liberalizimin e vizave, se gjitha shtetet do kene frike mos do shkojne shqiptaret te fejohen jashte...

----------


## BaBa

ktu ne shqipri si japin pleqve viz jo me te rinjve.



PS:  nje zgjidhje ka paguji ja 5 mij euro qe tikesh mir e bukur ne gjermani  :shkelje syri: 



Shteti jone  eshte shtet morrash.

----------


## martini1984

> edhe nje pyetje kisha un....
> 
> a eshte e vertet qe gjermani ta jep vizen ne moment????? (dmth sapo e mbaron intervisten)
> 
> nqs po, si i bejne ata verifikimin e te dhenave qe thot e intervistuara????
> 
> po aparenca e personit a ka rendesi????


Ta jep vizen ne moment sipas intervistes nuk e di.
Po e more,e kane verifikuar te tjeret perse(mos me keqkupto)
Aparenca e jashtme nuk e di,por s'besoj qe i prek Teutonet.
E gjeta nje klecke(po se mori vizen): tja bej nje miku apo koleg i punes se tezes,pra gjerman.
Dhe shpenzimet i mbane tezja.
I ecte mbare.

----------


## nihilist

ju falenderoj shume, te gjitheve, per pergjigjet...!!

----------


## Eve

Se kuptoj , ne lajme permendet shume liberalizimi i vizave  dhe ende e bejne kaq te veshtire neper ambasada e huaja ne Shqiperi , kontradiktore...

sa budallallik, viti 2010 po vjen dhe ende si endacak-er neper ambasada per nje cop vize te qelbur!!

----------


## kripa

nuk kam qene ndonjehere tek ambasada gjermane, por nga eksperienca me ambasada te tjera europiane dhe e USA-s.
paraqitja dhe siguria ne dhenien e pergjigjeve ka rendesi. Me paraqitjen nuk kam ne mend te jete e bukur, por te jete veshur hijshem (jo ekstravagante). Ka raste qe shqiptaret kur intervistohen sajojne lloj lloj genjeshtrash ne interviste, po keta e kane zet genjeshtren, po i ra ne te se po genjen (te provokojne gjate intervistes) qaje vizen per kete here e heren tjeter.

zakonisht ambasadat shikojne per ato qe quhen lidhje te qendrueshme me vendin meme-psh siguri ekonomike (nje pune e mire, te ardhura te mira ne banke, lidhjet familjare-psh nje pjese e familjes (gruaja, femijet, apo burri, femijet jane ne Shqiperi, nuk udhetojne me ty), kerkojne qe te kesh nje rekord te mire (nuk me kujtohet tani fjala ne shqip) me vizat e meparshme (nuk ke thyer asnje vize te meparshme, nuk ke patur probleme me ligjin ne shtetet qe ke vizituar). Nese ke viza te meparshme ne vende Shengen eshte plus dhe zakonisht eshte garanci qe e merr vizen.

Pyetjet e zakonshme jane:
ku po shkon? Kush te ka ftuar? Cfare lidhje ke me personin qe po te fton? A ke qene ndonjehere jashte Shqiperise? Ne cfare shtetesh?

zakonisht nuk te pyet njeri: a do kthehesh prape? por te bejne lloj lloj pyetje provokuese.

une do te thosha ta marre me qetesi dhe te pergjigjet me qetesi. 

suksese

ps- puna e tezes dhe burrit te saj nuk jane patjeter garanci qe ajo do te marre vizen.

----------


## pa-emer

nuk besoj qe merr viz shans nuk ka..po flas nga pervoja jetoj ne Zvicer dhe kurkush smun me marr viz aq e re....kena provu edhe na qeshtu ....flm

----------


## Bamba

Varet si eshte zgju ate mjes konsulli!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

kshu pershemull.......

----------

